# charges / admission fees to get in to london??



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello everyone, i just had a thought.....dangerous i know, but i was wondering if you have to pay an admission fee or anything to get in to the leisure centre complex at Reading to actually get into where the mouse show is?????

Katytwinkle.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, I think that there is Katy. 
I can't say I know how much it is though.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

cheers Naomi, Anyone else got any ideas on the price to get in?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I know for exhibitors admission is adults £4 juniors £3
Parking pay and display,£5 all day ticket
- but apparantly can claim back £2.50 form reception (again exhibitors)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I better go to the cash machine on the way then! :shock: Thanks for letting us know!

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

What about admission if you are not an exhibitor?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, what if you just cheering section?? Is it more??

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Help carry someone's mice in, then you can be an exhibitor!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL Good Idea Heather, but I will be there after the judging starts I believe...


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Call me and i'll come tell them your a exhibitor or just carry bags in and tell them your exhibiting they wont know any difference


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee You'll have to give me your mobile number then... unless you'll be hanging with SarahY who I will be texting when I get there!!

W xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, well, if you can't be bothered to get up early like us poor exhibitors you'll just have to pay the full whack! haha! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee My lovely cheap train ticket only starts after a certain time, so I'm catching the train from my station at 8:39am... I should be at Reading station for just before 10:45am I believe, so I should hopefully be at the venue for 11ish
But I will be relying heavily on trains and tubes being on time! hehe

It can't be that expensive surely? hehe I'll want a little bit of spare cash to get something to eat!

W xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Its £6 i believe


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo it'll be a push, but i'm sure I can manage that and still have some money for food and drinks!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm glad you're able to make it, Sam!

Looking forward to seeing everyone 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Phil is taking me otherwise i wouldn't of been going as my crusty ear goo if affecting my balance. When every one see's me tomorrow i dont want anyone trying to peer down my ear! lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww Sam! Spoil all my fun


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Make sure someone brings a magnifying glass so we can all have a good look :lol: :lol:


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL, well it looks like some other people are as unsure as me! - that makes me feel better!!!! so we're thinking around the £6 mark.....? That Sucks!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

oh well, its worth it for these lovely meeces ill be collecting! XD


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Right anyone who see's me going into the show hall come up to me and introduce yourself and i'll get you in as a exhibitor.. i'll make you carry all my stuff MWAHAHAHAHAHA

P.s.... I'll be the Fat girl wear a flowery dress... oh how i love my curtain looking clothes.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't forget the folically challenged toes!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

OI OI OI OI OI i can't believe you just said that!!! I'm going to hurt you!!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am totally staying out of this conversation, since I quite regularly shave my big toes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG :lol: 
Anyone else want to confess?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh come on!! Hair on the big toes is normal!! 

It is normal right? or am I a hobbit?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess it's normal......so why shave it? :? xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Because its hair!! And its there!! I don't know!!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

PMSL!!!!

under arms, legs, toe ... its all the same


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Man there are some things about women I will never get :lol: :lol:


----------

